# 100%ing Games



## LethalLulu (Mar 31, 2016)

Is anyone hard core into 100%ing games?  I absolutely love it, and do it with all my favorite games, multiple times sometimes.  What games have you 100%ed?  What game was hardest for you to 100%?

Some games I've 100%ed are
-  Wind Waker
-  DK 64 (minus the arcade machine though, still working on it)
- Chibi Robo
- The World Ends With You (took 300 hours)
-  Like 3 different Tony Hawk games
- Kirby Airride 
- Time Splitters Future Perfect
-  Pikmin 2 (kinda hard NOT to do though)

There's a bunch of others, but I can't remember them all of the top of my head.  Halo 3 and COD WaW would be on that list if I did anything other than play online haha.  (and probably gears of war...left for dead...gta 4... did these games have a campaign?  /s)


I will be extremely impressed with any one who has 100%ed ACNL.  At least in the world ends with you, you can idle your ds and do something else.  Can't really do that in new leaf.  Trust me, I've tried 100%ing it.  I might do it one day.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm working on completing Hyrule Warrios Legends . Literally impossible


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2016)

that's me! I'm a video game completionist!

100% completed games on 3DS:
----------------------------------------------------
- Super Mario 3D Land
- New Super Mario Bros 2
- Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
- Paper Mario: Sticker Star
- Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
- Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam
- Kirby: Triple Deluxe 
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

Wii U:
---------
- Super Mario 3D World
- New Super Mario Bros U
- Yoshi's Woolly World 
- The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
- Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
- Pikmin 3

VC/ downloaded on the Wii U:
-----------------------------------------------
- Metroid Prime Trilogy (the 3 of them)
- Super Metroid
- Metroid Fusion

ALMOST THERE games:
---------------------------------------
- Mario vs DK: Tipping Stars (only a few levels to go)
- Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water (gotta unlock a few costumes)
- Rayman Legends (ONE damn character left to unlock)
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD (I'm at the final dungeon plus a few collectibles)

completed games but not 100%:
---------------------------------------------------
- Bayonetta 1 + 2 (you need to be a total pro to complete those 100%)
- Pokemon X (only missing Victini and Volcanion)
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
- Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
- Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
- Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
- Splatoon
- Mario Kart 8
- Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
- Kirby and the Rainbow Curse

I've 100% completed other games on playstation 1 - 3 and other older nintendo games (nes - snes - gba - ds - gc) a long times ago, might mention them later


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 31, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> --snip--



Oh yah, paper mario.  I can't remember if I 100%'d the thousand year door.  I've beaten it 3 or 4 times, but I don't think I've found every badge/secret.  

Omg, if I were to write down every game I've completed, I'd need to make 3 more threads to fit it all LOL.

Pikmin 3 is on my list to 100%.  I wanted to do it my first playthrough, but I didn't know beating the boss actually ended the game.  That pissed me off to no end.  Didn't fit with how the first two games were ran, where _you_ decided when it was over (other than the 30 day time limit, but you get what I mean)

Just for funsies (probably won't share) I'm gonna write down every game I've beaten, so I have a number.  It's gonna take me a few days to remember them all, though.  //shot


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2016)

Dark Souls 2 and Bloodborne. That's all for now.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 31, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Dark Souls 2 and Bloodborne. That's all for now.



Funny thing is I want to 100% League lmao.  I wanna get mastery 5 on every champ and a skin for every champ.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 31, 2016)

Fallout 4 and Fallout New Vegas.
I finshed on NV: NCR Route, Lone Vegas (i think it's called) Route. I'm still playing on the Caesar's Legion route.
I finshed on F4: Minutemen Route, Railroad Route. I'm still playing on The Brotherhood of Steel route.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Funny thing is I want to 100% League lmao.  I wanna get mastery 5 on every champ and a skin for every champ.



100% league? GG bank GG money GG life have fun buying all the skins and getting challenger #1 ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2016)

I used to not care about 100%:ing games but suddenly I started kind of getting into it on steam i guess? Like I'm still a full on scrub but at least I got that going for me. Like I'll have u kno I was #1. for Read Only Memories 100% on astats till they released a new chievo and I didn't notice :_:

Also I aimed to 100% the new Pokemon mystery dungeon game but got bored at the last 5% even though I had already done all the hardest stuff.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 31, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Dark Souls 2 and Bloodborne. That's all for now.



Holy hell I can't believe you got the rings for beating the game without dying or using bonfires.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Holy hell I can't believe you got the rings for beating the game without dying or using bonfires.



R.I.P forgot about the Conquerer's ring, only platinumed the game.. But gonna go do that tomorrow for sure, I need  something to fill void 'til April 12th. Already got a route planned out.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 31, 2016)

I 100%'d 12 games so far on my Steam account... 

Including Final Fantasy VIII: 


And Bastion: 


I've also completed a National Living Dex in Pokemon XY/ORAS.


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 3, 2016)

It's up to whether or not I love the game to continue on after I've beaten it to go back to 100% it. I don't have any Wii U games other than Splatoon where I've done 100% of all the stuff (offline), while the 3DS has no games I've 100% completed. I did on the Wii though. I 100% Super Mario Galaxy 1- the second bored me too much after I finished it. New Super Mario Bros Wii I 100% did. Twilight Princess was another 100% completed one- Skyward Sword almost did, but after I beat Demise, I felt like I did on SMG 2, and just got bored. A few GameCube games I 100% completed. Super Mario Baseball was one of the few sports game I HAD to unlock everything. Luigi's Mansion I didn't care for the backwards moving C stick to control the Poltergust, so I didn't 100% it. The Nintendo 64 had a few games I did 100%. Both Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask were 100% completed. Same with Super Mario 64. SNES I 100% nearly all my games, but some of the ones that I remember doing multiple times are Link to the Past, Super Mario World, Star Fox, and Super Mario RPG. Those were some fun games though. The NES I 100% every game I had, whether it be to unlock levels or collect all the items, like in Zelda, or get to the minus world in Super Mario Bros, or complete every level without warping in 1, 2 or 3, or complete 3 with no power ups. Stuff like that to extend it, because games were sky high in the 80's so I couldn't afford to many. Most games prior I didn't bother playing for more than a few hours here and there, Nintendo got me to play more consistently.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've never beaten a game 100% but I started working on Super Mario Sunshine last week. I've got 89 shine sprites so far and 188 blue coins. Still got some ways to go.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 4, 2016)

Tyboy000 said:


> I've never beaten a game 100% but I started working on Super Mario Sunshine last week. I've got 89 shine sprites so far and 188 blue coins. Still got some ways to go.



ooh, that's a good one.  That's on my list, too


----------



## Damniel (Apr 4, 2016)

Xenoblade was the longest to beat. Did all the missions, collectipedia, affinity charts, rebuilding, landmarks, and superbosses. Took me a few months and like 300 hours.


----------



## demoness (Apr 5, 2016)

i don't usually because i'm impatient but i think the only series i've ever tried to were the ratchet and clank games.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Lyne, the first Higurashi chapter and Skyrim on Steam I guess.

I was close to doing it on Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 but I eventually gave up on the credits thing, seriously that monster thing why


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 8, 2016)

I only ever 100% completed two games and it was several years ago:
-Kirby Squeak Squad (I was able to do it all by myself )
-Some other Kirby game I can't remember


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2016)

I finish games as far as beating them goes, but I don't go back and play it in every mode/speed, get all the little bells and whistles, unlocked items etc.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 10, 2016)

I like 100%ing games but typically play ones that are just about impossible to ever complete.

Anyway:

The Simpsons Hit & Run [PS2/PC] (twice)
Forza Horizon [360] (excluding DLC)
Minecraft [360] (all 400
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but only due to how easy the achievements are)
The Simpsons Wrestling [PS1] (takes 2-3 hours to 100% - utter joke)
Club Penguin: Elite Penguin Force [NDS]
Disney Pixar Cars [NDS]
Motherload [PC] (technically infinite, but meh)
Forza Horizon 2 Presents Fast & Furious [360] (all 1000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's sort of a demo)


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm working on 100%ing my 3 favorite bomber man games atm.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> I'm working on 100%ing my 3 favorite bomber man games atm.



If you think I'm going to help you 100% 64 you can kiss my lily white ass lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've 100%ed the 3 main Spyro games, The Legendary Starfy, and Ty The Tasmanian Tiger. I'm willing to 100% more someday.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 10, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If you think I'm going to help you 100% 64 you can kiss my lily white ass lmao



Lmfao FINE I'll do it myself.
At least give me company xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2016)

I've never 100% a game, but I intend to get 100% on Skyrim someday, hopefully when I get it on PC. I watched my boyfriend play through Tomb Raider until he got I like 98% or so, I think he only missed a few of the little things you're supposed to find in each level so he didn't get the full 100%. I know I have played through all of Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance with my mom but I think that is the only game I've ever played start to finish.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 11, 2016)

I have 100% completed:
Journey (lawl it's short tho)
Ori and the Blind Forest
Paper Mario
Mario 64
Beautiful Katamari
Bastion
Resident Evil
Yoshi's Island for the SNES
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Harvest Moon 64 (EVERY PHOTO!!! Gosh darn that took long)

And I would have the think about the rest x0


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 12, 2016)

I only 100% games if it's a visual novel game like 999 and Virtue's Last Reward. If 100% doesn't offer anything new beside bragging rights, I can't bother especially with RPGs that would usually take 100+ hours to do. I'd rather play a new game.


----------

